# Bassbox ist durchs ganze Haus zu hören : /



## MICHI123 (16. Dezember 2006)

*Bassbox ist durchs ganze Haus zu hören : /*

Hi,
so, simples problem, der bass von meiner Anlage is durchs ganze haus zu hören, der dröhnt ziemlich laut, selbst wenn er nicht so laut eingestellt ist. Daher kann ich nicht wierklich aufdrehen ohne alle zu stören.
So sieht das ganze zur zeit aus
klick
Ist das vll nicht ideal? ich meine so ein Metallrahmen und so, hab da keine Ahnung ^^

Kann man das irgendwie unterbinden dass das ganze haus gleich mithört? zB styropor oder sowas unter die Box legen?

danke schonmal. 
cya


----------



## DaEngineer (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bassbox ist durchs ganze Haus zu hören : /*

Hast du de Styroporverpackung noch? Schieb die um den Subwoofer rum (als wolltest du ihn wieder einpacken) und leg n Kissen drunter. Das bringt schon ganz gut was - hab ich zeitweise auch mal gemacht.

EDIT: Ach ja, vermeide jeglichen Kontakt mit Holz, das baut den Bass nur noch mehr auf!


----------



## MICHI123 (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bassbox ist durchs ganze Haus zu hören : /*



			
				DaEngineer am 16.12.2006 12:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du de Styroporverpackung noch? Schieb die um den Subwoofer rum (als wolltest du ihn wieder einpacken) und leg n Kissen drunter. Das bringt schon ganz gut was - hab ich zeitweise auch mal gemacht.
> 
> EDIT: Ach ja, vermeide jeglichen Kontakt mit Holz, das baut den Bass nur noch mehr auf!


ne, die verpackung hab ich net mehr (glaub das war auch garnicht in nem styroporkasten eingebaut. 

hm, sollte ich die Box also  besser auf den boden stellen als auf diesen PC Tisch(siehe bild) ?


----------



## DaEngineer (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bassbox ist durchs ganze Haus zu hören : /*

Die Holzpaltte kommt leider schon mal gar nicht gut. Leg mal ne Decke (so n kleine) gefaltet auf die Holzplatte und dann vielleicht noch n Kissen (ich denk da an diese kleinen quadratischen Sofakissen) auf die Decke - den Subwoofer dann drauf. Dann sollte die ganze Geschichte den Schall nicht mehr so stark weiterleiten. Möglicherweise bringts auch was, gefaltete Pappe unter die Beine von deinem Tischchen zu stellen.


----------



## MICHI123 (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bassbox ist durchs ganze Haus zu hören : /*

hm, dann bau ich diese Holzplatte da mal ab, danke für den tipp ich berichte gleich mal ^^


----------



## pirx (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bassbox ist durchs ganze Haus zu hören : /*



			
				MICHI123 am 16.12.2006 12:05 schrieb:
			
		

> hm, sollte ich die Box also  besser auf den boden stellen als auf diesen PC Tisch(siehe bild) ?


Hm... du könntest versuchen halbierte Tennisbälle drunter zu stellen, um die Schwingungen etwas zu entkoppeln. Oder aber es gibt spezielle "Spikes" die das auch machen:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ViaBlue-HS-Spikes-gold-4-Stueck-V50205_W0QQitemZ130056356630QQihZ003QQcategoryZ81952QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting
(nur als Beispiel)

Allerdings bringt das natürlich nur was wenn die Kiste auch wirklich vibriert, bzw. die Schwingungen auf den Boden übertragen werden und so im ganzen Haus hörbar wird. Wenn das Haus grundsätzlich hellhörig ist, dann sind auch grundsätzlich tiefe Töne ein Problem.


----------



## Baker79 (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bassbox ist durchs ganze Haus zu hören : /*

also ich hab unter meinen subwoofer so nen 30er eierkarton liegen. der dämpft auch ganz gut (die küche ist direkt drunter und man hört dort nicht mehr NUR bass  ). is schon recht praktisch, wenn man die dinger auf arbeit mitnehmen kann 

sowas hier, nur halt ohne die eier 
http://www.f1online.de/thu/000229000/229774L.jpg


----------



## Ernie123 (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bassbox ist durchs ganze Haus zu hören : /*

Die Ecke in der der Subwoofer steht, ist auch nicht günstig, du solltest mal eine andere Position aus der Ecke raus probieren. 
Ich habs zwar damals absichtlich gemacht, weil mein alter Subwoofer zu klein war, aber nimm ihn halt mal da weg.
Meinen Erfahrungen nach hilft das deutlich.

Mfg Ernie


----------



## HanFred (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bassbox ist durchs ganze Haus zu hören : /*



			
				pirx am 16.12.2006 12:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das Haus grundsätzlich hellhörig ist, dann sind auch grundsätzlich tiefe Töne ein Problem.


ist bei mir so und da gibt's keine lösung ausser runterdrehen.  
dämliche holzböden.  

halbierte tennisbälle hab ich drunter, bringt herzlich wenig. ich war mal beim nachbarn oben, da vibriert wirklich alles auf seinem regal. kann man nix machen.


----------



## Succer (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bassbox ist durchs ganze Haus zu hören : /*

Hab mal gelesen, dass man den nicht so nah an die Wand, bzw in die Ecke stellen soll....

Das beste ist sicherlich noch aufhängen 


btw. schicker Teppich


----------



## DoktorX (17. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bassbox ist durchs ganze Haus zu hören : /*

Also ich wohne in einem Wohnblock und wenn der Subwoofer auf 4 ist (hat 5 lautstärkestufen) und die gesamtlautstärke am pc ist auf voll und das System auf 2 dann hört man das bis in der TIefgarage (ich im 2. Stock, Garage unter Erdgeschoss).  
Meine Eltern beschweren sich immer.  
Michi123: Hast du eine Audiokonsole? Da kannst du auch noch den Bass einstellen.


----------



## HanFred (17. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bassbox ist durchs ganze Haus zu hören : /*



			
				DoktorX am 17.12.2006 11:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich wohne in einem Wohnblock und wenn der Subwoofer auf 4 ist (hat 5 lautstärkestufen) und die gesamtlautstärke am pc ist auf voll und das System auf 2 dann hört man das bis in der TIefgarage (ich im 2. Stock, Garage unter Erdgeschoss).
> Meine Eltern beschweren sich immer.
> Michi123: Hast du eine Audiokonsole? Da kannst du auch noch den Bass einstellen.



ich kann bei meinem Logi Z-5500 gerademal 2 von 9 stufen (ich lass die feine unterteilung mal weg) einstellen, sonst kommt schnell einer der nachbarn angerannt.
diese holzböden, also wirklich...


----------



## Blackout (17. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bassbox ist durchs ganze Haus zu hören : /*

Hab meinen Subwoofer meiner Harman Kardon Anlage auffem Teppich stehen das das ganze etwas dämpft hört man aber dennoch im 5ten Stock wenn ich mal etwas lauter höre... ich wohn im Ergeschoss *fg* Beschweren wird sich da aber keiner weil meine Familie hier Vermieter ist *g*

Ja ich weiß ich bin ein Arsch der keine Rücksicht nimmt ^^


----------



## olstyle (17. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bassbox ist durchs ganze Haus zu hören : /*



			
				HanFred am 17.12.2006 11:58 schrieb:
			
		

> DoktorX am 17.12.2006 11:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Schweizer mit ihren dünnen Decken  .
Mein Bass(Concept E) steht direkt vor der Wand zum Nachbarn(Doppelhaus) und über dem Wohnzimmer und ist nirgendwo zu höhren. 
Ähnliches gilt für die HiFi-Anlage von meinem Vater(mit zwei großen Elac Standboxen) die er gerne mal etwas lauter aufdreht.
In erster Linie entscheidet da wohl das Haus selbst, der Rest ist nur Kosmetik.
mfg Olstyle


----------



## N8Mensch (17. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bassbox ist durchs ganze Haus zu hören : /*

Deshalb habe ich gute Kopfhörer. Alles andere ist nicht zumutbar und nervt die Nachbarn....


----------



## ananas45 (17. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bassbox ist durchs ganze Haus zu hören : /*

erstens ist die Ecke sehr ungünstig zum Subaufstellen, links rechts und hinten Wand, und das weniger als ein Meter dicht zusammen - und du wunderst dich dass der Sub dröhnt?    
zweitens würd ich den Sub da runternehmen und auf den Teppichboden stellen. 
Sonst hilft nur Bassrunterdrehen.

mfg
Ice

p.s.: halleluja, ich hab derselben teppichboden


----------



## Swicinska (17. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bassbox ist durchs ganze Haus zu hören : /*



			
				Blackout am 17.12.2006 12:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ich weiß ich bin ein Arsch der keine Rücksicht nimmt ^^


Ja, Du bist ein Arsch, aber wenn ich ein Vermieter wäre, wäre ich das auch. 
 

Zum Thema: Also wenn man DEN kleinen Sub im ganzen Haus hört, kannst Du nicht viel machen. Dann muss euer Haus sehr Hellhörig sein.
Da hilft dann doch nur, noch weiter runterdrehen.

Gruß
guenni


----------



## MICHI123 (17. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bassbox ist durchs ganze Haus zu hören : /*

So, das ganze sieht jetzt so aus.
klick
und wehe einer sagt jetzt was gegen mein schön unordentliches kabelkredöns. auch wenns ugly mit dem Kissen aussieht, das ganze hat richtig was gebracht, der Bass ist jetzt wierklich viel weniger unten zu hören.


----------



## willkeinen (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bassbox ist durchs ganze Haus zu hören : /*

Generell gilt für subwoofer und auch Standlautsprecher: 
Abstand zur Wand 30-50cm nicht in ecken oder "höhlen" stellen dann dröhnts auch nicht so.... und klingt gleich viel angenehmer
ansonsten kannst du dir gern mal hier ein paar tips holen:

http://www.hifi-forum.de


----------



## Arthur-81 (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bassbox ist durchs ganze Haus zu hören : /*



			
				MICHI123 am 17.12.2006 14:53 schrieb:
			
		

> So, das ganze sieht jetzt so aus.
> klick
> und wehe einer sagt jetzt was gegen mein schön unordentliches kabelkredöns. auch wenns ugly mit dem Kissen aussieht, das ganze hat richtig was gebracht, der Bass ist jetzt wierklich viel weniger unten zu hören.



Hübsch 



Spoiler



Und wie klappt das mit dem Schlafen ohne Teddy-Bär ?


----------



## taks (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bassbox ist durchs ganze Haus zu hören : /*



			
				MICHI123 am 16.12.2006 11:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> so, simples problem, der bass von meiner Anlage is durchs ganze haus zu hören, der dröhnt ziemlich laut, selbst wenn er nicht so laut eingestellt ist. Daher kann ich nicht wierklich aufdrehen ohne alle zu stören.
> So sieht das ganze zur zeit aus
> klick
> ...



wer hat denn da die eizungsrohre da so schön verlegt?   

@topic
mein subwoover steht auchdirekt in der ecke und der gibt nen ziemlichen lärm von sich
wenn ich den bass von dem ganz runter geschraubt hab, und ich nimm beim cs zocken ne mg könnte man meinen dass da wirklich so n ding im zimmer steht ^^


----------



## HanFred (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bassbox ist durchs ganze Haus zu hören : /*



			
				olstyle am 17.12.2006 12:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Schweizer mit ihren dünnen Decken  .


was soll denn die behinderte anspielung schon wieder?
das haus ist nunmal über 100 jahre alt und in einem altbau ist das nunmal so.


----------



## Schisshase (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bassbox ist durchs ganze Haus zu hören : /*



			
				HanFred am 25.12.2006 16:09 schrieb:
			
		

> olstyle am 17.12.2006 12:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Schweizer mit ihren dünnen Nerven.


----------



## HanFred (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bassbox ist durchs ganze Haus zu hören : /*



			
				Schisshase am 25.12.2006 16:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Schweizer mit ihren dünnen Nerven.


passiert halt, wenn man mehr arbeitet.
hehe, nicht ich, äh... also... generell... so...


----------



## Agent (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bassbox ist durchs ganze Haus zu hören : /*

Ich habe mir grade ein Teufel Concept E Magnum Power Edition bestellt, ich bin mal sehr gespannt, wie das so klingt 

Mit zu lauter Musik etc habe ich jetzt schon zu kämpfen, aber das liegt daran, dass die aktuellen Boxen direkt an der Wand stehen und den Bass nach hinten an die Wand weitergeben. Daher ist im Wohnzimmer immer ein leichter Klang zu hören :>


----------



## usopia (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bassbox ist durchs ganze Haus zu hören : /*

hatte bis vor kurzem das gleiche Prob mit meinem Teufel Concept E. Habe einfach die Crossover-Frequenz runtergeregelt bis auf 50Hz und nun hämmert der Bass nicht mehr durchs ganze Haus.


----------



## Swicinska (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bassbox ist durchs ganze Haus zu hören : /*



			
				usopia am 28.12.2006 00:57 schrieb:
			
		

> hatte bis vor kurzem das gleiche Prob mit meinem Teufel Concept E. Habe einfach die Crossover-Frequenz runtergeregelt bis auf 50Hz und nun hämmert der Bass nicht mehr durchs ganze Haus.


So so, 50 hz. Auf was für Ideen die Leute so kommen.


----------



## bAdCyphox (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bassbox ist durchs ganze Haus zu hören : /*



			
				Swicinska am 17.12.2006 14:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Thema: Also wenn man DEN kleinen Sub im ganzen Haus hört, kannst Du nicht viel machen. Dann muss euer Haus sehr Hellhörig sein.
> Da hilft dann doch nur, noch weiter runterdrehen.
> 
> Gruß
> guenni



Genau das hab ich mir auch grad gedacht, hab auch noch so n Creative Ding rumstehen. So mega sin die eigentlich net.   

naja, hab mir gestern das Teufel CEM Power Edition bestellt, bin mal sehr gespannt.


----------



## Luigi-007 (1. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bassbox ist durchs ganze Haus zu hören : /*



			
				Swicinska am 17.12.2006 14:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Thema: Also wenn man DEN kleinen Sub im ganzen Haus hört, kannst Du nicht viel machen. Dann muss euer Haus sehr Hellhörig sein.
> Da hilft dann doch nur, noch weiter runterdrehen.
> 
> Gruß
> guenni



hey,
ich hab ung das gleiche Prob, aber mit anderen Boxen (CEM)  und jetzt ist mir eingefallen, dass ich das System unter meinen Tisch hängen könnte (d.h. 4 seile an Tisch und Holzplatte und dann den sub drauf)  Ich hätte dafür genug Platz untern Tisch und jtz wollte ich wissen ob es wirklich eine Besserung gibt, wenn der Sub gar keinen Kontakt mehr zu Boden hat?
Ich habe nämlich keine Lust mir richitg Mühe zu geben und da was Richtiges zu bauen und dann funtzt es nich.

MFG nogout und frohes neues


----------

